# Salting question...



## RyansServices (Oct 24, 2009)

How much ground does a 50lb bag of rock salt cover when doing walks? Also, how regularly do customers want residential driveways and private drives salted?pumpkin:


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

First of all, NEVER use rock salt on sidewalks or driveways. It will cause the concrete to crack, chip and split. You need to buy Magnesium or Calcium chloride. This will cost more but you will not have the problems that rock salt will create. Generally though rock salt will cover 6-12lbs per 1000sq.ft. This varys based on conditions.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;848330 said:


> First of all, NEVER use rock salt on sidewalks or driveways. It will cause the concrete to crack, chip and split. .


Oh really?



I'llPLOWYou;848330 said:


> You need to buy Magnesium or Calcium chloride. .


How come these magic substances you speak of don't harm concrete?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

This could be entertaining.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;848362 said:


> This could be entertaining.....


To bad Mark isn't here. :realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;848330 said:


> First of all, NEVER use rock salt on sidewalks or driveways. It will cause the concrete to crack, chip and split.
> *
> What if said sidewalk or driveway is asphalt? Does it still damage it?*
> Generally though rock salt will cover 6-12lbs per 1000sq.ft. This varys based on conditions.


Generous.....


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

The problem with using salt(sodium chloride) on walkways/driveways is in the refreeze that occurs. Because it is only effective to approx. 20 degrees when the temperature goes below this it causes the brine that was created to refreeze. This is what causes lasting damage to the surface. It causes the concrete to crack or bust the top off. The calcium/mag chloride products have a lower freezing point(generally around -5 to -30 degrees depending on actual product) and this problem does not occur. However, your premium products, when not applied correctly can cause damage. You might wanna try to educate yourself a little on ice melters. Its not magic how any of the products work it just takes a little training, education and knowledge. This is what seperates the Professionals from the cretebaby!
2COR, what did you mean by generous?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'llPLOWYou;848660 said:


> The problem with using salt(sodium chloride) on walkways/driveways is in the refreeze that occurs. Because it is only effective to approx. 20 degrees when the temperature goes below this it causes the brine that was created to refreeze. This is what causes lasting damage to the surface. It causes the concrete to crack or bust the top off. The calcium/mag chloride products have a lower freezing point(generally around -5 to -30 degrees depending on actual product) and this problem does not occur. However, your premium products, when not applied correctly can cause damage. You might wanna try to educate yourself a little on ice melters. Its not magic how any of the products work it just takes a little training, education and knowledge. This is what seperates the Professionals from the cretebaby!


That's why you check your accounts and rte-apply salt if necessarry. 
That is what the REAL plow guys do.
Not even gonna start anything about someone running around with 3000lbs of crap in the bed of a 1/2 ton....


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur. 
My 1/2 ton is just fine thank you! Obviously it can handle the load.
True PROFESSIONALS give their customers products that will actually work with the conditions. Sounds like you are just stealing money!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Run someone/something over with that grossly overloaded 1/2 ton and watch the lawyers have a field day.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur.
> My 1/2 ton is just fine thank you! Obviously it can handle the load.
> True PROFESSIONALS give their customers products that will actually work with the conditions. Sounds like you are just stealing money!


Wouldn't a "professional" realize that calcium chloride is a_ salt_. 

Trust me half ton boy, sodium chloride works below 20*.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;849287 said:


> Run someone/something over with that grossly overloaded 1/2 ton and watch the lawyers have a field day.


Maybe that is what "I'llPLOWYou" means.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe the sodium chloride they use in Kentucky is different than what the professionals in real winter climates use...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So calcium chloride and magnesium chloride are salts? Maybe I should get that on my fries at the fair next time:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;849388 said:


> So calcium chloride and magnesium chloride are salts? Maybe I should get that on my fries at the fair next time:laughing:


You should try it, it is very tasty and much tastier at a lower tempature.


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

My brine never freezes? my lots are all dry and evaporated within several hours of a storm ending?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I'llPLOWYou;848660 said:


> The problem with using salt(sodium chloride) on walkways/driveways is in the refreeze that occurs. Because it is only effective to approx. 20 degrees when the temperature goes below this it causes the brine that was created to refreeze. This is what causes lasting damage to the surface. It causes the concrete to crack or bust the top off. The calcium/mag chloride products have a lower freezing point(generally around -5 to -30 degrees depending on actual product) and this problem does not occur. However, your premium products, when not applied correctly can cause damage. You might wanna try to educate yourself a little on ice melters. Its not magic how any of the products work it just takes a little training, education and knowledge. This is what seperates the Professionals from the cretebaby!
> 2COR, what did you mean by generous?


 Yeah CRETEbaby you need some training and knowledge from this guy! 

To the original poster I have never had a res customer want salt on their drive.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur.


That's odd....I guess i've seen the impossible happen over and over.....and over...............again.

Year after year..............after year.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

The problem with this industry is too many guys like you all who do not know the difference in salt, mag, calcium, etc. You think salt is salt and everything is salt. No one will ever convince you of anything different. You are the ones putting product down that may or may not be effective and don't know the difference. If you really want to learn about salt call any of the following places and ask them about it, Morton's, Cargill, and United Salt. It is on there bags that the product is not effective below 20 degrees.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What does temp have to do with it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like we have a new troll.

Are you watching MJD and Charles?

Keep an eye on this guy.



I'llPLOWYou;848330 said:


> First of all, NEVER use rock salt on sidewalks or driveways. It will cause the concrete to crack, chip and split. You need to buy Magnesium or Calcium chloride. This will cost more but you will not have the problems that rock salt will create. Generally though rock salt will cover 6-12lbs per 1000sq.ft. This varys based on conditions.


Horse hockey.



2COR517;848362 said:


> This could be entertaining.....





cretebaby;848364 said:


> To bad Mark isn't here. :realmad:


Sorry for being late to the party guys.



I'llPLOWYou;848660 said:


> The problem with using salt(sodium chloride) on walkways/driveways is in the refreeze that occurs. Because it is only effective to approx. 20 degrees when the temperature goes below this it causes the brine that was created to refreeze. This is what causes lasting damage to the surface. It causes the concrete to crack or bust the top off. The calcium/mag chloride products have a lower freezing point(generally around -5 to -30 degrees depending on actual product) and this problem does not occur. However, your premium products, when not applied correctly can cause damage. You might wanna try to educate yourself a little on ice melters. Its not magic how any of the products work it just takes a little training, education and knowledge. This is what seperates the Professionals from the cretebaby!
> 2COR, what did you mean by generous?


I, too, have seen the impossible. I've seen salt working below zero.

Tell me Oh Most Knowledgeable Salt Spreader, how often does it get below 20* in Kentucky?

Tell me this as well, which chloride has been shown time and again to be the most damaging--actually chemically damaging--to concrete?

One more question. You state that mag or calcium will not refreeze at temps lower than 20*; what happens when calcium or mag become diluted at 25*?



I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur.
> 
> Horse CRAP
> 
> ...


If you are half the professional you claim to be, you would know how totally clueless and FLAT OUT wrong your statements are.



TCLA;849580 said:


> That's odd....I guess i've seen the impossible happen over and over.....and over...............again.
> 
> Year after year..............after year.


We must be on LSD, I see the same thing.



I'llPLOWYou;849593 said:


> The problem with this industry is too many guys like you all who do not know the difference in salt, mag, calcium, etc. You think salt is salt and everything is salt. No one will ever convince you of anything different. You are the ones putting product down that may or may not be effective and don't know the difference. If you really want to learn about salt call any of the following places and ask them about it, Morton's, Cargill, and United Salt. It is on there bags that the product is not effective below 20 degrees.


:laughing::laughing:

A newbie edumacating us on how ignorant we are. A whopping 20 posts, not having a clue who any of us are or our experience.

Great entertainment, and I knew as soon as I saw your username what we were in for.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;849649 said:


> Great entertainment, and I knew as soon as I saw your username what we were in for.


It's a gift to pick that out. Sshhh. I have it too. Don't tell anyone.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou, do happen to have a cousin named Eric? Brother? Sister? Aunt or Uncle?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

You don't have to believe or not believe what you read, the proof is in the science. You should read the info on Azko Salt. They can help you with this.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Does bulk salt damage brick pavers too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;849747 said:


> You don't have to believe or not believe what you read, the proof is in the science. You should read the info on Azko Salt. They can help you with this.


But I'm just a 15 YO girl in Miami, why would I want to read it?

PS Get it right, it's AKZO salt. The least you can do if you want to be taken seriously is spell it correctly. But then again, maybe you are getting your info from Azko, that would explain quite a bit.

PPS You didn't answer my question. What happens to moisture on pavement that has been treated with calcium chloride or mag chloride after it becomes diluted and the temp if 25*?

I know you can do it, come on, please enlighten us.

One other quick question, what is the most widely used de-icing product in the world--asphalt or concrete?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'llPLOWYou;849747 said:


> You don't have to believe or not believe what you read, the proof is in the science. You should read the info on Azko Salt. They can help you with this.


_Sodium chloride melts ice at temperatures down to its eutectic point of -6° F (-21° C). The important variable is not the air temperature in this case, but the pavement temperature. Depending on whether the storm occurs early in the season or at the end of a particularly cold period, the pavement may be warmer or colder than the air, but even in the dead of winter, pavements are more often warmer than the air. Most snowstorms occur when the air temperature is between 20° F (-7° C) and 32° F (0° C), the temperature range where salt is very effective_.

http://www.saltinstitute.org/Uses-benefits/Winter-road-safety

I can keep on going if you like.

Michigan Tech study:

http://www.misti.mtu.edu/pdf/projects/SDDOT-Sutter.pdf

Here's the highlight for you:

_Results
As a result of this research, it was determined that there is *significant evidence that magnesium chloride and calcium chloride chemically interact with hardened portland cement paste in concrete resulting in expansive cracking, increased permeability, and a significant loss in compressive strength.* Although the same effects were not seen with sodium chloride brines, it was shown that sodium chloride brines have the highest rate of ingress into hardened concrete.

This latter fact is significant with respect to corrosion of embedded steel. The mechanism
for attack of hardened cement paste varies with deicer chemical but in general, a chemical
reaction between chlorides and cement hydration products results in the dissolution of the
hardened cement paste and formation of oxychloride phases, which are expansive. The chemical attack of the hardened cement paste is significantly reduced if supplementary
cementitious materials are included in the concrete mixture. Both coal fly ash
and ground granulated blast furnace slag were found to be effective at mitigating the
chemical attack caused by the deicers tested. In the tests performed, ground granulated
blast furnace slag performed better as a mitigation strategy as compared to coal
fly ash. Additionally, siloxane and silane sealants were effective at slowing the ingress
of deicing chemicals into the concrete and thereby reducing the observed distress. In
general, the siloxane sealant appeared to be more effective than the silane, but both
were effective and should be considered as a maintenance strategy._

Pretty good for a girl from Miami.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow. Is this the Wayne guy with a different name? Wayne Voltz?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I'llPLOWYou;849593 said:


> The problem with this industry is too many guys like you all who do not know the difference in salt, mag, calcium, etc. You think salt is salt and everything is salt. No one will ever convince you of anything different. You are the ones putting product down that may or may not be effective and don't know the difference. If you really want to learn about salt call any of the following places and ask them about it, Morton's, Cargill, and United Salt. It is on there bags that the product is not effective below 20 degrees.


The problem with this industry is that there isn't a licensing system to keep people like you out of it.

Why are you being so arrogant?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

terrapro;849898 said:


> Why are you being so arrogant?


Answer to follow......



Mark Oomkes;849649 said:


> ..and I knew as soon as I saw your username what we were in for.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;849797 said:


> The important variable is not the air temperature in this case, but the pavement temperature.
> 
> What a minute.......
> 
> ...


So is this why my schoolyard that leans into the sun with no shade from trees only requires a breath of salt in December?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;849649 said:


> Sorry for being late to the party guys.


Better late then never.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;849593 said:


> It is on there bags that the product is not effective below 20 degrees.


http://catalog.midlandchemical.com/catalog/catalogproductdetail.aspx?productid=CARGHWMXXXXX


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where did our friend go?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm afraid there was nothing left of him after you educated him about the birds and the bees. :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;850917 said:


> I'm afraid there was nothing left of him after you educated him about the birds and the bees. :salute:


That's too bad, I was just starting to play with him. 

What happened to the sig?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;850954 said:


> That's too bad, I was just starting to play with him.
> 
> What happened to the sig?


Like I'llPLOWYou, it was a temporary thing.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;851211 said:


> Like I'llPLOWYou, it was a temporary thing.


I guess.

Our buddy hasn't been back since. I think MarkO was to rough on him. :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;858801 said:


> I guess.
> 
> Our buddy hasn't been back since. I think MarkO was to rough on him. :laughing:


Bummer, I was just trying to have some fun. Must be a lightweight to be run off by a 15 YO girl.

Wonder why Kramer didn't jump on me for these posts? Was I a bad example for SIMA?

Maybe I shouldn't point out facts?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

boy where was i for this thread, here let me settle in


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

hahah this is good. i dont know what his deal was. i am realatively new to this whole thing and dont claim to know it all, but when i post a thread on this site i dont jump all over the obviously more experienced people when they are just trying to help. thats a good way to make enimies fast. its better to just sit back and say thank you. but who knows what gets into someones head. but i would like to thank everyone who did post usefull information even if the op doesnt seem to agree.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow...

Although I've been around for awhile, I tend to listen before I post. And I have to say, this thread is the ultimate example of "ownage"...

Even if it was by a "15 year old girl from Miami"...


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

It's threads like this that brighten my day!  

Thanks :salute:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I almost felt bad for the guy but then I remembered that he is not only putting my wife and kids life in danger by overloading his 1/2ton with a blade on front and back then putting a pallet of salt in the bed but telling people there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. :realmad:


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

farmer101;859187 said:


> hahah this is good. i dont know what his deal was. i am realatively new to this whole thing and dont claim to know it all, but when i post a thread on this site i dont jump all over the obviously more experienced people when they are just trying to help. thats a good way to make enimies fast. its better to just sit back and say thank you. but who knows what gets into someones head. but i would like to thank everyone who did post usefull information even if the op doesnt seem to agree.


ok i just went back through all that and relized the op wasnt the cause of all the funnyness. but anyway wow. my bad.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

That was entertaining. I really am suprised that he stuck to his guns for so long and then just fell off. Maybe not as, (what's a P.C. word?) moronic, as I thought.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I'llPLOWYou;849193 said:


> Do you know that salt does NOT have any reaction after approx. 20 degrees? It does not matter if you put down 5 lbs or 5 tons, there is no reaction that will occur.
> My 1/2 ton is just fine thank you! Obviously it can handle the load.
> True PROFESSIONALS give their customers products that will actually work with the conditions. Sounds like you are just stealing money!





I'llPLOWYou;849593 said:


> The problem with this industry is too many guys like you all who do not know the difference in salt, mag, calcium, etc. You think salt is salt and everything is salt. No one will ever convince you of anything different. You are the ones putting product down that may or may not be effective and don't know the difference. If you really want to learn about salt call any of the following places and ask them about it, Morton's, Cargill, and United Salt. It is on there bags that the product is not effective below 20 degrees.


Hmmmmm

Morton 









Cargill 









:laughing:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Hey! Where did you find those misprinted bags?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Runner;900116 said:


> Hey! Where did you find those misprinted bags?


LOL :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Runner;900116 said:


> Hey! Where did you find those misprinted bags?


Mark O and Crete had them made to prove a point....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;901089 said:


> Mark O and Crete had them made to prove a point....


Busted ........... :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Matson Snow;901089 said:


> Mark O and Crete had them made to prove a point....


Dang it, Scott, he caught on. :realmad::realmad:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, cant believe I missed this thread. So, I guess this is where the whole "love affair" started, huh!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;902154 said:


> Wow, cant believe I missed this thread. So, I guess this is where the whole "love affair" started, huh!?


No, this is where I started bashing him in every single thread I've ever posted to, according to Bill somebodyorother from NC.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;902224 said:


> No, this is where I started bashing him in every single thread I've ever posted to, according to Bill somebodyorother from NC.


Wellllllll, isn't that what a "grandmaster troll" is supposed to do? :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;902224 said:


> No, this is where I started bashing him in every single thread I've ever posted to, according to Bill somebodyorother from NC.


The Bashing began Long before this. Almost everytime the MORON opened his mouth....I better be careful or Bill is gonna yell at me...:angry:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;902231 said:


> The Bashing began Long before this. Almost everytime the MORON opened his mouth....I better be careful or Bill is gonna yell at me...:angry:


Now Now

With comments like that he will never come back.

:waving:


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a bag of that cargill rock salt. Used 2 years ago. It ruined my 2yr old sidewalk. Ate right through the top(skim) coat and pitted the crap out of it.

It my own ignorance of these products are the reason I try not to use them, on my house or anyone else's.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TonawandaNY;904742 said:


> I have a bag of that cargill rock salt. Used 2 years ago. It ruined my 2yr old sidewalk. Ate right through the top(skim) coat and pitted the crap out of it.
> 
> It my own ignorance of these products are the reason I try not to use them, on my house or anyone else's.


Oh Boy....Here we go..


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

here we go where?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TonawandaNY;904742 said:


> I have a bag of that cargill rock salt. Used 2 years ago. It ruined my 2yr old sidewalk. Ate right through the top(skim) coat and pitted the crap out of it.
> 
> It my own ignorance of these products are the reason I try not to use them, on my house or anyone else's.


Just want to be clear..You are saying the salt ruined your concrete..


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea I can take pictures if you really want to see it.

We were having my wifes Grandparents over for Xmas 2 years ago. I put some down because the sidewalk to the front door was icy. Later I went outside and the walkway looked like it was crumbling. I started clearing it off with my plastic snow shovel and there were pieces of the top coat coming off, like the concrete was breaking down. 

I still havent fixed it because I have been trying to get the guy that poured it to fix.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TonawandaNY;904742 said:


> I have a bag of that cargill rock salt. Used 2 years ago. It ruined my 2yr old sidewalk. Ate right through the top(skim) coat and pitted the crap out of it.
> 
> It my own ignorance of these products are the reason I try not to use them, on my house or anyone else's.


Salt does NOT ruin concrete...There are a couple of reasons that sidewalk did that..The concrete was most likely low on air. Air is added to the concrete at the batch plant in the form of a liquid. If there is not enough air in the concrete it causes the top to pit and spall. Another reason is when the concrete is being finished the contractor sprays water all over the top to help make the concrete finish quicker...All that does is keep the surface moist while the bottom drys out...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TonawandaNY;904755 said:


> Yea I can take pictures if you really want to see it.
> 
> We were having my wifes Grandparents over for Xmas 2 years ago. I put some down because the sidewalk to the front door was icy. Later I went outside and the walkway looked like it was crumbling. I started clearing it off with my plastic snow shovel and there were pieces of the top coat coming off, like the concrete was breaking down.
> 
> I still havent fixed it because I have been trying to get the guy that poured it to fix.


It takes a couple of years for the top to pop....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TonawandaNY;904748 said:


> here we go where?


To our happy place.



TonawandaNY;904742 said:


> I have a bag of that cargill rock salt. Used 2 years ago. It ruined my 2yr old sidewalk. Ate right through the top(skim) coat and pitted the crap out of it.
> 
> It my own ignorance of these products are the reason I try not to use them, on my house or anyone else's.


Your ignorance is working against you. It is not the salt that caused the problem.



TonawandaNY;904755 said:


> Yea I can take pictures if you really want to see it.
> 
> We were having my wifes Grandparents over for Xmas 2 years ago. I put some down because the sidewalk to the front door was icy. Later I went outside and the walkway looked like it was crumbling. I started clearing it off with my plastic snow shovel and there were pieces of the top coat coming off, like the concrete was breaking down.
> 
> *I still havent fixed it because I have been trying to get the guy that poured it to fix*.


And you shouldn't, because it is the installers fault. He either screwed up when ordering it or finishing it. Or possibly the mixing plant went cheap.

But it WAS NOT the salt.



Matson Snow;904773 said:


> Salt does NOT ruin concrete...There are a couple of reasons that sidewalk did that..The concrete was most likely low on air. Air is added to the concrete at the batch plant in the form of a liquid. If there is not enough air in the concrete it causes the top to pit and spall. Another reason is when the concrete is being finished the contractor sprays water all over the top to help make the concrete finish quicker...All that does is keep the surface moist while the bottom drys out...


What he said.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

buckwheat_la;859166 said:


> boy where was i for this thread, here let me settle in


cant believe i missed this one either...i gotta dip into the ice management forum more often


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;905742 said:


> To our happy place.
> 
> Your ignorance is working against you. It is not the salt that caused the problem.
> 
> ...


For 2 years the sidewalk was fine without using rock salt. I have tried for the last 2 years to get the people that poured it to fix it and all I have been told is no, because they claim the salt did it. I cant prove it. As a matter of fact it says right on the bag that it may cause pitting

It maybe the mix, it maybe the installer, all I know is I put rock salt down and it pealed up huge pieces of the skim coat.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Matson Snow;904746 said:


> Oh Boy....Here we go..


X2 

This forum is so fun.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

TonawandaNY;904755 said:


> Yea I can take pictures if you really want to see it.
> 
> Yes I'd like that.
> 
> ...


The guy that poured it should fix it and learn from his mistakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TonawandaNY;905882 said:


> For 2 years the sidewalk was fine without using rock salt. I have tried for the last 2 years to get the people that poured it to fix it and all I have been told is no, because they claim the salt did it. I cant prove it. As a matter of fact it says right on the bag that it may cause pitting
> 
> It maybe the mix, it maybe the installer, all I know is I put rock salt down and it pealed up huge pieces of the skim coat.


OK, I have applied tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons of salt to concrete. With no harm done.

Municipalities have applied millions of tons of salt to concrete roads and bridges with no harm done to the concrete.

Trust me and everyone else who has half a clue, the salt did not do this to your concrete. It was the installers or mixers fault. Or both.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok guys I dont do salting and dont want to. But I have a new customer that is 80 yrs old and her drivway was driven on alot before I got to her so now it has ice ruts. The property is in Buffalo,NY and would like to know what I can buy in small quanity for her. I know nothing about salt and dont have a need to until now. This is the first time a customer asked for it in 5 yrs. Thanks guys be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

green frog;905954 said:


> Ok guys I dont do salting and dont want to. But I have a new customer that is 80 yrs old and her drivway was driven on alot before I got to her so now it has ice ruts. The property is in Buffalo,NY and would like to know what I can buy in small quanity for her. I know nothing about salt and dont have a need to until now. This is the first time a customer asked for it in 5 yrs. Thanks guys be nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am assuming you mean she has ruts packed down from driving on the snow before plowing?

If thats the case just get some salt or icemelt then spread it. Let it melts for alittle while and come back to plow the slush away.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TonawandaNY;905882 said:


> As a matter of fact it says right on the bag that it may cause pitting


OK, Did you read the rest of what it said?

If so what did it say?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TonawandaNY;905882 said:


> For 2 years the sidewalk was fine without using rock salt. I have tried for the last 2 years to get the people that poured it to fix it and all I have been told is no, because they claim the salt did it. I cant prove it. As a matter of fact it says right on the bag that it may cause pitting
> 
> It maybe the mix, it maybe the installer, all I know is I put rock salt down and it pealed up huge pieces of the skim coat.


Like i said in the post before...It my take a year or two for the top to pop...Like i said and everyone else said...Its an install problem or a mix problem..NOT THE SALT!!!!!


----------

